# Pipes And Cigars.com Coupon



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I got this a week or two ago and thought I should share it. There was no expiration date on the flyer so we'll give it a try and see how long it works.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

10% off pipe baccy.... nice!!

_RG to you sir!_


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that! my wallet is now lighter after the acquisition of a gorgeous Neerup Classic 2 Apple. :thumb:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Derrick! Rg incoming.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I got this a week or two ago and thought I should share it. There was no expiration date on the flyer so we'll give it a try and see how long it works.


 if you look real close my friend theres july 31st on there somwhere for expiration


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

mike t said:


> if you look real close my friend theres july 31st on there somwhere for expiration


July 31st... Good to know. That gives me a month to save up on a few tins I've been eyeing up...
Thanks!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Been planning an order to satisfy my TAD craving, and you just saved me $20! RG incoming from me too!!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

AWesome stuff Ive been in the mood to get a new pipe.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

great just great, I've been trading left and right, buying hard to found tobacco. and Now this...great just great... my wallet feel lighter already hehehe
troy


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks CQ, the last coupon they had similar to that one pulled a lot of my business their way. Glad to see another, now I hear "free shipping" repeating faintly in the back of my head.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

hmm ran the pipe code and it was knocked back against the first new pipe I picked, I went with a second pick and again it was knocked back. Not sure what qualifies as 'new' pipe in this case for the coupon.  ohwell... some other time perhaps


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I just tried it with a Sav and it worked, but didn't for a peterson and it gave me this "Coupon code briar511 only applies to certain store items. None of these items are in your shopping basket." so I have no idea.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried the code on two pipes and it said I had no items in the basket the code applied to so I called Pipes and Cigars. They said it should work on all pipes. The woman I talked to tried one of those pipes on her computer and it didn't work for her either. They have a problem with the way they set it up , I guess.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Ordered a pipe from them, the coupon worked fine for me... fyi


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry to revive a dead thread but anyone have a recent coupon for Pipes & Cigars? I've heard rumors there is one floating around. op2:

Cheers,


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon, 

I HAD one, but I don't know where it is. I'm turning my house upside down looking for it.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

User Name said:


> Jon,
> 
> I HAD one, but I don't know where it is. I'm turning my house upside down looking for it.


Haha! I'm praying to the trolls of lost coupons you find it!


----------

